# Suggestions on fast play and rules.



## trey3030 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hello all, I try to play within the rules as much as possible, but there are situations where it is a tough call on what to do. My main problem is when I hit it into a scrubby area or a wooded area and cannot find my ball. I am absolutely certain it is not out of bounds or in a hazard, I just cannot find the dang thing. I know the rules dictate to call it a lost ball, go back to the tee, and hit another as my 3rd shot, but in reality, on a busy saturday morning at a public course, i refuse to do that and create a major slowdown, what do you think the fairest way to handle that situation is without going back up to the tee and further slowing everyone down?


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

the quickest way is when there is the slightest doubt about the possibility of your ball being lost, hit a provisional before you leave the area of your last shot. Then look for your original, and if not found in 5 minutes, proceed to your provisional


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

If you haven't hit a provisional ball as Steve suggested, then the path of least resistance would say that you drop near where the ball was expected to be and add 2 strokes to your score for having omitted the stroke and distance penalty that would have been the proper way to go. This is not correct, because it gives you the benefit of the doubt that you might have lost your 2nd or even your third ball before finally getting one into play. 

In casual play, if your mates agree to such a procedure, then it will certainly save you a lot of dirty looks from the guys following you, but when circumstances allow, you should still try to do it right. Whenever there seems to be even a possibility of a lost ball, you can always play a provisional, even if you are reasonably sure that you will find the original ball.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

as an aside, in tournaments, I always hit a provisional when in doubt. If nothing else, it helps me avoid the walk/ride of shame, back to the tee where the group behind is sure to give you the business.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

stevel1017 said:


> as an aside, in tournaments, I always hit a provisional when in doubt. If nothing else, it helps me avoid the walk/ride of shame, back to the tee where the group behind is sure to give you the business.


Only one comment about that so-called walk of shame. There is really nothing shameful about it. I'm more ashamed to fudge the rules than I am to go back and play another shot. In a tournament, anyone in that group behind you who says he has never been in that situation is a bald-faced liar. Or he cheated.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

In a causal round where the score doesnt matter, if I am in this situation I'll just take a drop from roughly where the shot landed. Yes it is not within the rules but I can sleep at night. In match play though I'd just play a secondary ball to try and adviod the "walk of shame".


----------



## trey3030 (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone! Most of the time I am so sure I will find my original I dont even think of playing a provisional. I guess at worse it's an extra swing to work out the kinks with the driver, even if I do find the orginal. Thanks again!


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

Rick, the "shame" is not about following the rules, it is more about having hit the bad shot to begin with. Going back to the tee knowing you are hitting 3, after a bad shot. It is easier to hit 4 from the fairway away from the group behind you


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

stevel1017 said:


> Rick, the "shame" is not about following the rules, it is more about having hit the bad shot to begin with. Going back to the tee knowing you are hitting 3, after a bad shot. It is easier to hit 4 from the fairway away from the group behind you


I understand the phrase, but my point is that I don't see anything shameful about it. Everyone who has played competitive golf, even at the club level, has made that walk (or ride) at one time or another. I see as maybe being embarrassing, but not shameful. :dunno: 

I generally just make a self-deprecating crack like "It's hard to improve on perfection, but the guys I'm playing with thought me I should try it anyway." Then I hit the ball and clear out of the way as fast as is reasonably possible. :laugh:


----------

